# Sissy's at the hospital



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

So I had the appt on Sat to get her checked for a possible skin condition and tonight when I got home she started throwing up.....I called the emergency clinic and they said it didn't sound serious to give her 1/2 of a 10mg pepcid and take her to my vet in the am.......so I did that....she continued throwing up and then it started turning pink in color.......I called them back...they said not to worry she must have strained some membranes in her throat.....at 12:30 and again at 1:30 she threw up and it looked to me like there was def blood in it...so I called them back and said I wanted to bring her in....now they are telling me this could be something really serious...they have looked at what she threw up there under the microscope and it is blood and full of bacteria...they are now running addl tests for pancreatitis.......the vet says this can go bad really really quickly........anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

No, I just want to say that I am sorry this is happening to your Sissy. I hope she recovers and is home with you soon. Hugs.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

oh no! Poor Sissy.  I hope that she feels better soon. (((hugs)))


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh no ..I am so sorry! I know you must be so worried. Please keep us posted!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Sissy! We are so sorry you are feeling bad. Have they taken an X-ray to confirm nothing is blocking the bowel? Hopefully some IV fluids for a few days and you will feel better soon.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers that all will be well with Sissy very soon. So sorry y'all are having to go through this.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I have no experience with this but sending good thoughts Sissy's way.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope they do find some easy to fix explanation for this. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor you and poor Sissy! I don't have experience with exactly what is happening to Sissy, but I certainly have recent experience with (two) middle of the night ER runs, with the first ending in hospitalization. I know how scary it can be, but she is where she needs to be to get the best care possible!:grouphug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Praying for Sissy! :hug:


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

So scary. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Luckily I got her moved to a regular vet today which has weekend care. That will help a little with the expense and I feel better that she is with someone who has seen her before. Anyways...they are all leaning towards pancreatitis (not sure I'm spelling that right...very tired) although all agree it is very weird that she doesn't have any of the normal triggers......so for the time being they are treating her as if that is what she has...she will be on fluids, antibiotics and anti nausea meds for the next few days and hopefully will be back to normal..........Smokey is a mess.....this is the first time they have ever been separated since I brought them home.....he keeps whining and wondering the house looking in every room ......

Thanks for all the well wishes and thoughts
PS Yes they did run xrays and did not see any blockage...they ran all kinds of blood tests but they looked at what she spit up under the microscope and were alarmed that it was blood and the amount of bacteria so the ran the test for the pancreatitis and it showed elevated levels of some enzyme associated with it........the good news is that it is curable as long as it is treated and as with most things the earlier it's caught the better...the bad news is it is usually reoccuring


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Sorry I have no advice for you. I'll be thinking of you, and praying for Sis!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Hope Sissy is feeling better soon and back home.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Havanesex2 said:


> Luckily I got her moved to a regular vet today which has weekend care. That will help a little with the expense and I feel better that she is with someone who has seen her before. Anyways...they are all leaning towards pancreatitis (not sure I'm spelling that right...very tired) although all agree it is very weird that she doesn't have any of the normal triggers......so for the time being they are treating her as if that is what she has...she will be on fluids, antibiotics and anti nausea meds for the next few days and hopefully will be back to normal..........Smokey is a mess.....this is the first time they have ever been separated since I brought them home.....he keeps whining and wondering the house looking in every room ......
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and thoughts
> PS Yes they did run xrays and did not see any blockage...they ran all kinds of blood tests but they looked at what she spit up under the microscope and were alarmed that it was blood and the amount of bacteria so the ran the test for the pancreatitis and it showed elevated levels of some enzyme associated with it........the good news is that it is curable as long as it is treated and as with most things the earlier it's caught the better...the bad news is it is usually reoccuring


 It is so hard when the vet can not really tell what is wrong. Maddie and Zoey are giving Smokey a hug and want to tell Sissy to get better soon. A:kiss:nd we are all thinking of you guys.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi I just went through this with my Cash. Luckily we got to it before there was blood. But his pancreatic enzymes were also elevated. The good news is he came back as good as new after some fluids and anti nausea meds. It sounds like Cash was not as bad as Sissy. But he has been on pepcid and small frequent low fat meals. I think that a low fat diet is a key to keeping it under control. But I am just learning about all this now. How were sissy's other blood work? They told me that because Cash's were perfect except for the pancreas that it could very possibly be a one time thing. I hope sissy comes home soon and gets better very quickly.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Sissy. I know it was very scary for you. I believe Missy is right about diet, I do not have experience with my dogs, my son has this and if he doesn't watch his diet he is in the hospital for a few days. I hope your Sissy comes home soon and has no more problems.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hoping for good news regarding . Keep us posted and give Smokey a big hug!!!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am so glad she is okay. Nala had pancreatitis soon after we got her and she does eat two low fat meals a day and has been fine.

That must have been scary!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Do hope Sissy continues to improve.In humans they say it is best to be on a low fat diet.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Intial report from the vet is good news...she has not thrown up any since early this morning. They are anxious to see what happens when the meds wear off. She also is acting a little more alert which is always a good sign. Smokey and I sure do miss her!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That is great news!!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django had pancretitis 2 years ago, he was in the ICU for days but recovered. at home recovery was about a month, feeding him bland diet etc. but he recovered as will your pup. they are really strong and bounce back. keeping you and your dog in our thoughts.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hoping for the best.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope Sissy gets better quickly


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Hope she is feeling better soon. Sasha went through a bout of being ill not long ago so I can be empathetic. I believe these little ones have issues with tummy up sets more than some breeds. Not sure but it seems I see this type post on here fairly often. I am sure she will be very happy to be home. linda


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So glad Sissy is perking up today and will be praying for continued recovery. It is so hard to see them sick. Give Smokey a hug from Abby and me - poor guy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank goodness she is getting better!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I sure hope she heals quickly!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Dr. Bell called me this morning and said she's about the same as she was yesterday......I'm not sure if that's good or bad.....Dr. Gibbs at the emergency clinic and Dr. Bell both say they usually see this in older dogs and dogs that eat mostly table scraps or alot of table scraps and maybe even a little overweight....I think that is why they are perplexed because Sissy is only a year....isn't overweight and has maybe had one or two bites of chicken or fish in the whole year we've had her......they eat ProPlan puppy food which I was planning on switching to the adult one once this bag runs out......those of you who have had experience with the pancreatitis....how old were your dogs and what did they eat before this? What type of low fat diet are they following now?

Thanks for all the well wishes and advice..........Now I'm worried about Smokey 'cause he's not eating and is moping all around the house......I wish I could take him to see her lol..I think that would make us BOTH feel better!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ask the vet - maybe they will let you bring Smokey in to see her for just a minute or two. When our cat was very sick we put him in the laundry room where he would have quiet and whenever our poodle who was his best friend would go in to see him he would purr and purr! Maybe it would be good for Sissy as well as Smokey!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

GREAT NEWS!!! Dr. Bell called and said I could pick her up at 5pm today...YEAH...Smokey and I will both be so HAPPY to have her home!

Thanks again for all the advice and well wishes.....


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am just catching up with forum news. So sorry your little one was ill, but glad you can now bring her home. Hope she does well!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news for you and Smokey and Sissy! Hope she does well.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

yippie! i am so glad to hear she's coming home today.


----------



## Blondie13 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Sorry*

I am so sorry for you and Sissy! Glad she recovered so soon 
K.S.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

She's home and so excited to be home lol...and wasn't here 5 min before she found a piece of plastic on the floor lol...and after all that the vet says it wasn't pancreatitis........they treated it as a gastro intestinal inflamation or something like that...all I know is it is OVER and she will be on meds for a few days but no change in diet or anything which is good because I think it would be hard trying to feed them different foods lol

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So glad to hear this. What a relief.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That is great to hear! I'm way too tired of bad Havanese news! I want nothing but glad tiding from here on out....Got it, People! Good! Have a nice evening....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So glad to hear your baby is home!!!! Yes we all only want good news!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So glad to hear Sissy is home and doing well.

I vote that we not have any more Forum dogs with health problems for a while!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> So glad to hear Sissy is home and doing well.
> 
> I vote that we not have any more Forum dogs with health problems for a while!!!


I seconded the vote!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad she's home and sassy.


----------

